# Hand feeding =)



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone here hand feed their bettas? I do with my two boys because Alex is kinda odd and won't go near his food unless I hand feed him. He also just won't eat if I don't feed him so we take him with when we go on vacations now xD Riley is pretty much just like Alex except he doesn't care who feeds him as long as he gets fed lol! So just curouis on who hand feeds their bettas and who doesn't =)





Kayla


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

What do you mean by hand feed? I always drop my pellets in one at a time.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

It's so cool when they take food from ur hands, I sometimes hand feed my goldfish


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I do. I sometimes make him jump for it


----------



## TurquoiseBetta (Sep 19, 2010)

My old betta sadly died (Chauncey) but I handfed him - he was the gentlest thing, and was really affectionate. Whenever I put my hand in the tank he came up and curled around it. I hand fed him lots of stuff - brine shrimp, and pellets


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I like to fingerfeed ... in other words I've taught Deja to chomp my finger ... and THEN she'll get a pellet. She's a very smart little fishy!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

:3 I hand feed my fishy. I feed him 3 pellets per day. Saturdays I give him 2 pellets & a bloodworm, and sunday is his official 'no food' day. Lol! I feed him by dunking my finger in the water. He intantly perks up... then i stick the pellet to my wet finger and make him jump for it  His name is George XD


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

I hand feed my female angela but sadly angle the boy is too scared to eat out of my hand lol it tickled when i feed her the pellets


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Totally, the neon tetras used to be super aggressive when it was food time and would eat his pellets. 
Now my HM doesn't jump as much, but my VT is really into it. He will happily chew on any finger near the surface. I wet my finger with tank water and put some pellets on it, often they miss...:roll:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Hand feed and pet ^^ (always wash hands before putting them in tank)


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Hand feed and pet ^^ (always wash hands before putting them in tank)


Of course I wash my hands, I feed after I wake up, so there isn't as much residue on my fingers.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have pet my bettas before and they don't seem to care, though my new bettas seem to not sure what I am trying to do. Also I feed my bettas with tongs for their frozen food and have them chase it around. and then I have them jump for their pellets as they take it off of my finger tip.

oh adding to that, I had some of my bettas bite me when I am adding new plants or cleaning their tanks. 
and when I add the water, my boy Kelp likes to get a ride from the flow of the water falling in the tank.


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

Wanda is a very curious little fish... so when she nipped my finger the first time I figured "hey shes probably just poking around!". Then I started using my finger to draw her into the open so I could catch her when I needed too.. but she figured out I was catching her when I did that so that plan failed. Then I started rewarding her when she went after my finger. Now whenever I feed her I put my finger in, she nips it, and then she gets food. It's probably not a good habit to teach her.. but it is so freaking cute when she gets her whole body into viciously trying to get my finger, and barely fits the corner of my fingernail. Plus it makes her way easier to catch now, because she associates the finger with food. Poor girl never even guesses I'm going to scoop her when she comes over.


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

I tried it with Roi tonight. At first he got so mad! He stared at my finger and couldn't seem to figure out what he wanted more--to get the food or avoid my finger. At one point, he stared at the pellets on my finger and then flared at me. xD But eventually hunger won out over his grumpiness and he did take the pellets off my finger.


----------



## AlltheBettas (Aug 11, 2015)

My Betta surprised me today. I normally get his attention when it's feeding time and he'll follow my finger up to the top of the tank and wait for his food. I then drop a pellet right in front of him to make sure he sees it so no food goes to waste. Well today I guess he decided I was going too slow so he jumped out of the water and tried to eat the pellet between my fingers. I wasn't expecting him to do that and it made me jump a little myself


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, my betta eats his bloodworms from a spoon - does that count? ;-)


----------



## Ihaveayellowbeta (May 28, 2018)

*I'm confused*



thefishboy said:


> It's so cool when they take food from ur hands, I sometimes hand feed my goldfish


What does it feel like when a beta eats off your finger... I have a male beta and I also don't know if he will just attack my finger or not! (I'm new to the fish world still)


P.S. will this hurt my fish? I once had a beta that lived for 8 months and I did't hand feed him ever.


----------

